# /usr/ports/UPDATING prettified



## braincomb (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi all,

I've recently launched http://updating.braincomb.com -- it's a web-based prettified version of /usr/ports/UPDATING and sports an instant live search, and also mobile-friendly! It has a JSON feed too.

What do you guys think? Will this be useful to you at all? I would appreciate any feedback and/or ideas on this. It's been only a couple days since I launched it, and while it is usable, there are still some search performance quirks I need to address.

Thanks


----------



## zeissoctopus (Mar 9, 2013)

Great job! I suggest to add "search by port catalog" in next version


----------



## jnbek (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice work!! I wonder how feasible this would be for /usr/src/UPDATING.


----------



## ziyanm (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey this is a great idea, especially the JSON. I've often wondered why there wasn't a machine-readable version of /usr/ports/UPDATING that a tool could use to (interactively) perform the modifications necessary on a particular system.

Just one thing. Since we already have tools like portaudit that use VUXML, I'm wondering if it's perhaps better to use a similar XML schema. I'm no XML fan, but it's already in use, so a creating a portaudit-like tool for UPDATING may be easier.


----------



## kpa (Mar 9, 2013)

There's a problem in the format used in UPDATING. The "AFFECTS" field is more or less free form and often there are entries that match more ports than intended if used as a search term.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 9, 2013)

A little off topic, but I wonder if you guys know about these atom feeds

http://updating.versia.com/atom/ports
http://updating.versia.com/atom/stable-9


----------



## braincomb (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks all for the feedback so far.

@kpa, yes, but I don't consider it a problem, it's the same with the body, which varies a lot, my regexp is quite forgiving; unfortunately the only one thing I can't reproduce is the spaces before some of the commands in the body. Although I can try and replace every single blank space with "&nbsp;", but it's an awful solution.

@graudeejs, I was in fact inspired by those atom feeds to create a JSON feed, but most importantly a web-based display with search.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 11, 2013)

For the record, there's also pkg_updating(1)


----------

